# Building the table and fence for the economy table top



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Before we start a couple of thoughts on the table design. I built this table in the style of the Router Workshop table but not to their dimensions. The table is built from 1/2" thick Baltic birch plywood because it is stronger and more stable than standard plywood. If you do not have access to Baltic birch plywood I suggest you use 3/4" plywood. All dado cuts are half the material thickness. The height between the top and the base should be 15" to accept all routers. This table height is 12" which works with shorter routers like the Bosch 1617, Hitachi M12VC and many Craftsman routers. If in doubt stick with the 15" height and these are the sizes I will use in the cut list.

Part one.

Cut your plywood to size. Rout the dadoes for the supports as shown in photo 1. Be sure to use a plywood bit that matches your material thickness. The next step is to rout the dadoes for the shelves in two of the support panels, use a regular 1/4" bit for these cuts. That will allow a small amount of clearance so 1/4" plywood shelves can slide. Lightly sand away any feathering on the edges of the cuts. Dry fit your parts to check the fit. Glue and clamp your support panels in place making sure they are square to the table back. I used Rockler Clamp-its for this. (photos 2 & 3) Give the glue plenty of time to dry then remove your clamps and center the support unit on your base. Trace around the support unit with a pencil.


----------

